# Update on recovery



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I made a post that i recovered a while ago so thought I'd update were im at now
I can say im good and still not chronic , i do get fleeting moments of dp and dr but it always goes away .
The dr dp hits me when i have to much stress or high anxiety i accept this cause for me dp dr was always from anxiety .
I dont think about dp dr anymore even when i get fleeting feelings, i will not lie the feelings are uncomfortable and i dont like them but i always say to myself what can i do wishing it away does not work so i let it be and it goes .

I just wanted to come back and post to let others suffering know that even if its 24/7 like it was for me that it can go away . Even if you have had it longer then 12 months it can go away i had it for 3 years or so non stop all day all night it never ever lifted .

What got rid of it is in my recovery post but ill say here that my loved one died march last year and i stopped coming on here after a while i stopped thinking about dp and after a while it went away . Now im not saying every one will get rid of it by not coming on here but if you are finding that your dp is obsessive like mine was then your probably obsessed with coming on here and reading and posting and checking and looking for constant reassurance then stooping yourself coming on here may be a big key to your recovery. No harm in trying it .
Other things that played a part in it leaving was i was busy really busy with life so much was happening after he died that i found myself not analyzing my symptoms
Eating healthy helped and not letting other people stress me out helped. I stopped letting other people's dramas becone my own this was hard because im a massive people pleaser but i had enough of everyone dumping there problems onto ne when i was drowning in grief .
You gotta look after number one thats YOU

I hope my post gives someone some hope that you can get better even if you have had it for a long time i loved seeing recovering posts .

I'll also say that yes when it goes you aee 100% normal you feel normal you dont remember what it feels like to have dp dr
Like i said i do still get symptoms i pretty much accept that ill most likely always get moments of it because i have a 25 plus year history of anxiety based disorders plus complex trauma as a child and into early adulthood so im gonna get it but it goes away now .
Be positive get out there and live get of here and say FUCK IT


----------

